# bárcsak az egészségügy, a szilár



## cejotaerrepe

Hello everybody.

I need to know what the Romanian sentence "bárcsak az egészségügy, a szilár" means in English. Maybe it is easy to translate, but I know nothing about Romanian.

It is in fact not a complete sentence. The beginning and the end are missing. The beginning is "I want" and the ending is "with anybody".

Hence the full sentence would be:

I want... bárcsak az egészségügy, a szilár... with anybody.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Trisia

Hi,

It's not Romanian, I can tell you that. Looks like Hungarian to me. I'll move your thread.


----------



## llosita

http://szotar.sztaki.hu/index.hu.jhtml
Magyar-Angol / English-Hungarian dictionary to try to get something. Hope it helps.


----------



## Zsuzsu

Hi,

It's indeed Hungarian; however, it does not make sense at all. In fact, the "word" "szilár" does not even exist (maybe it's only a part of a word), so without knowing the rest it's impossible to translate.


----------



## MSZ

"bárcsak az egészségügy, a szilár":

"bárcsak" = if only
"az egészségügy" = health (in the sense of a topic or subject, as in 'books about health', 'health policy' - not an individual's health)
"a szilár" - partial word; the only word(s) that I can think of that start with this is "szilár*d*" (= sturdy/steady/solid) and its derivatives (solidly, solidity, etc.)

Even with the supplied context, it's hard to make sense of this ...


----------

